# DTV 2nd Dish Installation and Switch diagram



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

DirecTV is going to begin broadcasting local channels in some markets using the 72.5 degree orbital position. In these markets, customers will have to have a second dish installed in order to receive local channels. Here is a diagram for the Switch and Dish installation.

Free info, pass it on to all.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

junki said:


> DirecTV is going to begin broadcasting local channels in some markets using the 72.5 degree orbital position. In these markets, customers will have to have a second dish installed in order to receive local channels. Here is a diagram for the Switch and Dish installation.
> 
> Free info, pass it on to all.


another attachment


----------



## Sky I (Sep 22, 2004)

Junki,

 THANKS !!!  

:joy: :joy: :joy:


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Line of sight and Receiver compatibility


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

DVR Software update


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Samsung Filter


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

not to get off the subject but do they make any of these new mulitswitches with an antenna input (just makes my life easier to run it this way)


----------



## chastulsa (Dec 5, 2003)

beasst37799 said:


> not to get off the subject but do they make any of these new mulitswitches with an antenna input (just makes my life easier to run it this way)


Terk makes them check your local Circuit City


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

chastulsa said:


> Terk makes them check your local Circuit City


i ment the new multiswitches like they have for the new sat locations so that when they launch the spaceway sats in may and they either add or replace the dish i currently have that i only need to swap out the cables and not have to split the antenna signal 8 ways .


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

beasst37799 said:


> i ment the new multiswitches like they have for the new sat locations so that when they launch the spaceway sats in may and they either add or replace the dish i currently have that i only need to swap out the cables and not have to split the antenna signal 8 ways .


Yeah check your local Circuit City


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

How exactly does the flexport manage to feed 8 receivers with only 1 feed from the 72.5? Unless the LNB is stacked, you would have a voltage fight with only 1 cable. How do they get around this. I didn not see that a special LNB was needed for the 72.5...


----------



## dark3d (Sep 16, 2004)

Currently, they are only using half of the transponders. You'd have to use the second flexport for the other set of transponders . We're going to be running dual cable w/ messenger to the second dish so that we can ground the system.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

i am looking for a hdtv either a plasma or dlp around 50"
can anyone please advise me on what resoulton is the best for
the above listed hdtv technolgies ?

Thanks


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

larrystotler said:


> How exactly does the flexport manage to feed 8 receivers with only 1 feed from the 72.5? Unless the LNB is stacked, you would have a voltage fight with only 1 cable. How do they get around this. I didn not see that a special LNB was needed for the 72.5...


It VERY simple - since 72.5 will ONLY be used for locals, & since D* can make sure ALL locals for a particular market will ALWAYS be on 1 polarity, there really is no need to have access to BOTH of them on any particular install. Once the receiver figures out WHICH polarity it needs (determined by your particular set of locals) it can just leave that 1 LNB output locked to that same polarity for good.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

Is there a way to force upgrades to 3.1.1d on a series two unit like a Hughes Hdrv2(3) ?


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

However, D* has stated that they can move your locals to a different transponder at any time. And as for the flexport, how does it know which voltage to send out? The installation diagrams state that you always use the #1 flex port......


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> However, D* has stated that they can move your locals to a different transponder at any time. And as for the flexport, how does it know which voltage to send out? The installation diagrams state that you always use the #1 flex port......


The reciever will request the information using its assigned voltage and frequency. the multiswitch will then assign the task to the correct port in this case it would be the flex port or on a 4x8 it would be one of the ports using a 22khz tone. the multiswitch deignates which port is powered at which voltage the lnb can go either way they have no preference.


----------



## jim2074 (Sep 1, 2003)

junki said:


> DirecTV is going to begin broadcasting local channels in some markets using the 72.5 degree orbital position. In these markets, customers will have to have a second dish installed in order to receive local channels. Here is a diagram for the Switch and Dish installation.
> 
> Free info, pass it on to all.


Installer was out yesterday to add local channel. I currently have a round two lnb dish and a 4x8 switch in house with 4 receivers of which one is a dtv tivo unit.

Rather than run a feed into the house from the added sat for 72.5 he hung a multi-switch on the back of the sat outside and tied in the existing feeds into house.

This did not work and the installer could not figure out what was causing the problem. I still have the regular channels but not local. They are going to send another installer out. Do you think the problem may be two multiswitches. Any suggestions or ideas.

Regards


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

yes i think thats it u cant have 2 multiswitches hooked up like your decribing i would tell the next installer that u have a 4x8 multiswitch he will have to replace it with a 6x8 multiswitch


----------



## jim2074 (Sep 1, 2003)

Sorry I stated that the multi-switch was 4x8. The current one is 3x8 with lnba and lnb b and uhf/vhf input.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Yeah, what happened was that he put the 4x4 switch outside and when you run through the simple switch, you don't get the 2nd sat since the receivers only send the 22khz tone when needed. He probably also did not switch to an oval dish on the receivers either. You can casecade the switches that way, but you will not get the 2nd sat to the cascaded receivers. Sounds like he didn't know what he was doing.......


----------



## jim2074 (Sep 1, 2003)

junki said:


> Samsung Filter


Any know how you get a filter. I have a Samsung 300 and 310. My installer does not know anything about them.


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

memory1 said:


> Is there a way to force upgrades to 3.1.1d on a series two unit like a Hughes Hdrv2(3) ?


You don't want the 3.1.1d software, it has a bug. There's an "e" version available. See this thread in the TiVo forum to sign the priority form.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=201355


----------



## jim2074 (Sep 1, 2003)

larrystotler said:


> Yeah, what happened was that he put the 4x4 switch outside and when you run through the simple switch, you don't get the 2nd sat since the receivers only send the 22khz tone when needed. He probably also did not switch to an oval dish on the receivers either. You can casecade the switches that way, but you will not get the 2nd sat to the cascaded receivers. Sounds like he didn't know what he was doing.......


Installers supervisor came out yesterday. Shared this web site with him. Very nice and seemed very concerned. He removed outside 4x4 switch and ran one feed from 72.5 into house. Then installed a 6x8 switch as I have 4 units one with Tivo. The two Samsung units would not sync up. Documentation from this web site stated we needed filters. Took several calls to D to get answer. He tried to get D to authorize changing the samsung 300 and 310 to 10K boxes. They would not. They are going to try and get him the filters. I hope they are successful..... Also when we did the auto config on the Phillips 5540 it changed the sat to Oval. I currently have two round interesting but it is working. This is a great site for information.
Thank you all for sharing. Will keep you posted on the filter situation. Any one else waiting for filters?

Jim


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Anytime you use more than 1 sat location, you need to tell it you have an oval dish. D*'s software isn't set up like E*'s with support for multiple dishes or locations yet. See, when you use the 110, you are actually getting it on the 119 line, since the change the 110's 28/30/32 to the 119's 8/10/12. That's why I am wondering about the 72.5. DO they do something similar and kludge it onto the 119 as well. They don't have trans 1-21 on the 119 since E* does, but they can always put other trans on that line.


----------



## nitro7 (Oct 24, 2004)

OK I have a couple questions related to all of this.

Since my install date was over a month away, I decided to take my spare dish I had to point towards 72.5.

Here is my current setup.

1 Dual LNB 18" round going into one DTivo unit both cables are hooked up.

First I was under the impression that after I upgraded my software to 3.1.1d or 3.1.1e that in my satellite setup I would see a signal indicator for the 72.5. This is not there.

Secondly, I was told by Directv that all I would need is a splitter since I only am using one receiver.

So now the questions.

1. Where I be able to get a third sat signal status indicator in the sat setup?
2. If 1 is yes what am I doing wrong or what did I forget to do?
3. Is Directv correct that I do not need a multiswitch for this to work?
4. Will I be able to use a Dual LNB on my 72.5 dish to feed locals to both of my tuners on my DTivo?

Thank you for your time. I have found this site to be very educating.

N7


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

To use the 72.5 you will need a 4x4 switch unless you have a Plus or Phase 3 dish. Then you will need a 6x8. You cannot split the line going to the TiVo. That CSR was an idiot. D* lines use 13 & 18v switching, so you would loose signals when the voltage changes conflicted. As for the TiVo showing the 72.5, I have no idea. Haven't seen anything on that, but there is a list of receivers on this forum that work with the 72.5, so you might want to see if yours is listed.


----------



## nitro7 (Oct 24, 2004)

larrystotler said:


> To use the 72.5 you will need a 4x4 switch unless you have a Plus or Phase 3 dish. Then you will need a 6x8. You cannot split the line going to the TiVo. That CSR was an idiot. D* lines use 13 & 18v switching, so you would loose signals when the voltage changes conflicted. As for the TiVo showing the 72.5, I have no idea. Haven't seen anything on that, but there is a list of receivers on this forum that work with the 72.5, so you might want to see if yours is listed.


This was what I was thinking after reading alot on these forums. I have ordered my multiswitch today so hopefully by this weekend.

The D* technician I spoke with yesterday was under the impression that I would not be able to get my signal meter until I had my multiswitch in place. 
Then I would have to go back through the setup.
At any rate, I have this aimed dead on as far as I can tell so we will see.

Thank you for your response.
N7


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

It may see the 72.5 as the 119. I'm not really sure how D*'s systems work at that level. I don't cover any areas with the 72.5.


----------



## nitro7 (Oct 24, 2004)

Well about 2hrs after I order my multiswitch a D* rep gives me a call and asks if I wanted to move my install to this Thursday.

So I will let him deal with it all. I will also post back my findings on the signal meter for other do it your selfers.

N7


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2004)

72.5 enthusiasts..I am thinking of trying the setup myself as I have an extra 18" dish after I replaced it with a phase-3....however I run 4 feeds to 2 SD directivos..so I expect I have to buy a 6x8 multiswitch. Best place and cost to buy one of those? How hard is this? I mean I installed my own dishes and run wires etc and the instructions in the previous posts look straight-forward. 

Second question...buying and installing switch etc vs asking DTV to do it..I assume they will knock you for a 1 yr extension correct? 

Thanks!


----------



## cmcgill (Sep 20, 2004)

Yup, you'll have to extend your committment (not that I think that's a negative), but you'll also get whatever multiswitch you need for free, which could save you about $100 right there.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=35093


----------



## roadrnnr (Nov 21, 2004)

My Sat installer told me to get The locals where I am I need the second dish and the switch. I am getting an HD RECvr, A DVR Recvr, and two standard Recvr's. A Total of four.

Dish was advertising and HD package install for $299 with three or more receivers but my gut tells me cause of the second dish needed it will be $399.

Does that sound right or Is he pulling a fast one on me?
:grin:


----------



## 88fan (Jan 22, 2004)

second dish should be free


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Is this info helping dealers and installers?


----------



## jim2074 (Sep 1, 2003)

junki said:


> Is this info helping dealers and installers?


This info helps very much.

Thanks Happy holidays


----------

